
Calculate time based on city - peterparada
https://www.gettime.live
======
peterparada
Hi all.

I've implemented small React based app (without using classes), which
calculate time based on city you provide.

I would like to know your opinion.

Here's the repo: [https://github.com/pito-
svk/gettime](https://github.com/pito-svk/gettime)

Thanks, Peter

